# Skewer Recommendation



## Jeekinz (Jun 2, 2008)

I got tired of double skewing my kabobs, so I went out on a hunt for some better skewers.

Came across these at Linens & Things. Nice and wide so the food doesn't spin around on ya.

My other choice was a person on Ebay who makes SS ones from scratch. Lost the link though.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jun 2, 2008)

I have some skewers that are flat and wide, and it will keep you from having to use double skewers.  I don't like the round skewers giving me spinning kabobs.


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 2, 2008)

I like that..... double skewering with "helpers" is even more fun..... 
I stopped even bothering to "kebob" because it gets so frustrating. Either you double, which sucks or your food does the hula dance! 
Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a set of skewers that were handed down from my parents.  They are two-foot long pieces of iron rods.  They look like the black iron a blacksmith would use.  They are square in the cross section.  

I find that smaller pieces of meat turn less on the skewer.


----------



## johpor (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a set of Coleman double skewers. They really keep everything stable when trying to flip the kabob.

I was not able to find the on the net anywhere but did find a similar product called the Grill Friends Double Kabob Skewer.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 3, 2008)

I've only boughten kabobs, so they were skewered with those round wooden ones.  I reach down there with both hands, grab the ends and roll them over, never leaving the grill surface.  Gotta be quick.
And it helps not to have hair on your knuckles


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 3, 2008)

How long are they? I made mine my self. One of our suppliers got me free material. I'll add picture tomorow. I love them they long enogh to go across the whole grill works perfectly.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 15, 2008)

Cool pic Charlie.  Nice craftmanship on those skewers! How much would you charge for a set of 4?

Here's the measurements.  Since they are so wide, I picked up a thinner set from Lowes for smaller things like shrimp, etc.


----------



## attie (Jun 15, 2008)

Lucky for me that I'm an oldie Jeekins, I can read that tape, don't know how we ever worked in feet and inches lol


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 15, 2008)

definitely like the flat ones! prefer metal to wood


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 16, 2008)

Robo410 said:


> definitely like the flat ones! prefer metal to wood


 
The wood handles work great on that little $20 grill.  But I found that my large SS grill has a 1" lip on the front so the handles cant hang over the edge.  If they do, the lip props up the handle and theres no surface contact with the food.   I have to leave one of the burners off and put the handles inside.

I may let my grill meet my grinder one day.


----------

